# Looking for gunsmith eastern ohio



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Just found out my smith sold out in Lisbon.Need trigger work any recomendations.Within say 75 mi or so of East Liverpool.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There&#8217;s Sportsman&#8217;s Haven just East of Cambridge. I&#8217;ve not had anything done there, I just know they do a variety of gun work.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

What type of firearm, my rifle was built near Rio Grande and the builder is very good, no shop but he hosts a 600 yd. shoot regularly. I don't think he works on handguns and I can't give his number without talking to him first. PM me if you can use him, I will call him if I hear from you.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

It is A Kimber rifle mod.84m I bought it at Cabelas in wheeling 3 years ago.I did not snap the trigger in store. brought it home and it had creep in the trigger pull.I went back to Cabelas and guy there said he thought trigger was great.Anyway they did not have another in same cal. 7mm08. So I kept it.Called Kimber and factory told me if it has such and such serial no. it was under warrenty but if no. was different I would have to pay. I was not home and did not have number in front of me. Either way I had to ship it to NY. So I paid to get trigger fixed.It was ok for awhile now it is worse than ever.I think my best bet is to get a aftermarket trigger installed and be over with it.Now that I look back I should of had A custom rifle built.It would of cost more but the Kimber was $1000 and I am not real happy with it. But it is A light rifle, low recoil and my daughter hunts and has two boys.So it would be great for one of the grandsons in a few years.Thanks for the replys!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I poked around on the net and didn't find a replacement trigger for your rifle but if you go to www.clcweb.net there is a picture of the Kimber trigger with an explanation of the screws, go to the local tire shop and get some wheel weights up to 3 lbs., put some duct tape around them to hold them together, tie some fishing line about 12 " worth onto it and bend out a heavy paper clip into a hook ( or use a big fish hook with the barb and point removed ) and tie it onto the other end of the line, crude trigger weight but it works, take the rifle out of the stock and aim the barrel straight up- cock the rifle on an empty chamber and adjust the creep out first, hang the paper clip with weight on the trigger, then turn the trigger adjustment screw just until the the rifle dry fires. take weight off -cock rifle again- gently hang weight on trigger again and it should fire . cock rifle again, now tap the rifle on the work bench and make sure it doesn't dry fire- now cock the rifle real fast a few times and make sure it doesn't fire. if it fires turn the trigger adjustment screw a little and try it again, keep doing this until the rifle will not fire unless the trigger is pulled. put rifle back in stock - might be better than what you have now. if you have any questions call me 234-788-7337 have a nice day, Curtis


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

surffishn said:


> Just found out my smith sold out in Lisbon.Need trigger work any recomendations.Within say 75 mi or so of East Liverpool.


I was looking for vendors for our December Deer Expo and got a flyer from Burtzland Outfitters in Alliance. 330-821-8866. I have never been there since I just got the ad, but it sounds like just what you need. Let me know how you make out as I might need some work done myself.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for all replys. Burtzland Outfitters has a web site and looks interesting.I'll take a ride out there some day.But for now i am just going to try to adjust it myself.I have adjusted triggers, but woulld of rather had A timney or some other aftermarket installed. Again thanks for all the help this site has A outstanding group of great folks.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Buckeye firearms in Rodgers. I don't know if they do smithing or know someone close?

Buckeye Fire Arms-Rogers Ohio

(330) 227-9344

46300 Walnut St, Rogers, OH 44455

Isn't there one in Chester, in that sporting goods store?


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I don't know if Nick at Buckeye does any smithing, but that is a very good store with plenty of inventory.

It's just about 3 miles from where I live at Tomahawk Lake.


----------

